# need info on adding a boost controller???



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

i have an 86 300zx turbo and i was wanting add a boost controller to it. the car is still stock other than the intake and i do not want to damage my car. any advice and pointers would be greatly appreciated. thank you everyone who can help me out on this...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> i have an 86 300zx turbo and i was wanting add a boost controller to it. the car is still stock other than the intake and i do not want to damage my car. any advice and pointers would be greatly appreciated. thank you everyone who can help me out on this...


Read my sig. Except for the exhaust system , this is the absolute minimum you will need to do. You must run 91 octane gas all the time , however.


----------

